
Should software engineers be involved in product decisions? - oaosman84
https://www.quora.com/Should-software-engineers-be-involved-in-product-decisions?share=1
======
geophile
It's the wrong question.

The question that should be discussed is why non-engineers feel qualified to
dictate product decisions.

Source: I am a software engineer who has often had to fix dumb ideas from
people who have no idea how software works.

